# As cheias da Povoação (S. Miguel, Açores) de 2 de Novembro de 1896



## RMarques (26 Nov 2009 às 12:12)

Tal como já foi discutido neste site a 31 de Outubro de 1997 um episódio de precipitação muito intensa (220mm/24h) desencadeou centenas de movimentos de vertente, tendo perecido 29 pessoas na freguesia da Ribeira Quente (Concelho da Povoação). No entanto a "pequena história" deste concelho, que começou a ser povoado em 1444, está repleta de catástrofes de igual dimensão e algumas até bem maiores.

Neste post proponho-vos a leitura de algumas passagens referentes ao episódio de precipitação intensa de 2 de Novembro de 1896, o qual desencadeou uma cheia rápida na bacia hidrográfica da Povoação e numerosos movimentos de vertente, tendo provocado a morte de 18 pessoas (13 na Povoação e 5 na Rib. Quente).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

O filho de Deus
Catastrophe

“Pelos telegramas recebidos da ilha de São Miguel sabe-se que uma horrível inundação causou enormes prejuizos em uma parte importante d’aquella ilha, a Villa da Povoação, havendo sobretudo 13 vitimas a lamentar.
Foram destruídas completamente 44 casas e inutilisadas um terço das restantes.
“Ficaram destruídas a recebedoria da comarca, os cartorios e a botica.
Os estabelecimentos commerciaes estão atulhados, assim como as casas, até á ultura d’um primeiro andar.
Os moinhos foram levados pela inundação.
Terrenos de cultura, quintaes e estradas completamente arrazadas.
N’alguns pontos os sulcos attingem á profundidade de 10 metros.
No centro da villa formou-se um enorme pantano. As communicações tornam-se quasi impossiveis.
E’ absoluta a falta de mantimentos e roupas.
No cemiterio os cadaveres ficaram inteiramente a descoberto.
Na Ribeira Quente os estragos não foram menores.
O mar vae arrojando á costa muitos cadaveres e destroços.

Referência: O Telegrafo,
5 de Novembro de 1896

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

“ O enorme cataclismo surpreendeu a Vila da Povoação e o lugar da Ribeira Quente no dia 2 do corrente mês. É o segundo que aquela vila sofre. O de agora foi resultante de uma bomba de água que rebentou sobre a falda do sul das montanhas circunjacentes às duas povoações e das continuadas chuvas torrenciais que caíram desde as 10 horas da manhã até às 3 da madrugada.
As ribeiras extraordinariamente entumecidas, transbordaram, formaram medonhas cachoeiras e precipitaram-se das alturas sobre o povoado, lambendo os terrenos como línguas vorazes levando ante si árvores, gado, as pessoas, as que não puderam fugir a tempo, derrubando pelos alicerces pequenas casas, edifícios grandes e as próprias pontes de pedra, sólidas obras de arte.
É terrível a catástrofe que sepultou no luto, na miséria e na dor uma das nossas mais belas regiões. (…) As vitimas são treze na Povoação e cinco na Ribeira Quente.
Para ver a intensidade das chuvas basta dizer que uma mata de 12 alqueires ficou sem uma única árvore. Para se calcular do imenso destroço, basta dizer que até à praia do languim, a 30 milhas o mar arrojou animais mortos, pinheiros com raízes, abóboras, inhames, etc.. Ao porto da Calheta veio dar uma criança. Na Povoação o povo refugiou-se na igreja onde passou duas noites. Da torre viam no cimo das casas almas aflitas a pedir misericórdia e sem puderem receber auxilio lá eram levadas pelas enxurradas.”

Referência: Açoriano Oriental,
2de Novembro de 1896

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 de Novembro de 1896
A “cheia” da Povoação

(…)
“… Já 25 annos se sumiram na voragem do tempo, depois que esta Vila foi assaltada e quasi inteiramente arrasada por um cataclysmo, a que o povo, na sua linguagem sugestiva, ficou chamando – a cheia!
Rememorando aquela medonha e pavorosa catastrofe, os meus olhos como que vêem, ainda espavoridos pelo horror da visão, a torrente impetuosa, levando para o mar tudo o que a força bruta das aguas indomaveis arrastava n’uma amálgama terrifica: arvores enormes, terra, penedos formidáveis, animaes, destroços de quarenta e duas casas, e homens e mulheres que passavam, levados por uma morte horrivel, ante os olhos pávidos de quantos, n’uma absoluta e torturante impossibilidade de socorro; tiveram a desventura de presenciar um tal espectaculo! Horribile viseu! 
Recordo com lancinante dor, essa cheia, cujo fragor ainda oiço, e cujo ímpeto em poucos minutos transformou em fragas sítios lindos (…).

Referência: Correio dos Açores,
1 de Novembro de 1921

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cartas:


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2009 às 12:47)

Bem vindo ao fórum, e obrigado pelo material que tens colocado. Sem dúvida que são relatos muito interessantes.


----------



## fablept (26 Jun 2011 às 15:52)

Fica aqui um relato do pai de um emigrante enviado ao New York Times, o artigo foi publicado a 31 de Dezembro de 1896

http://query.nytimes.com/mem/archive-free/pdf?res=F50C10FC385515738DDDA80B94DA415B8685F0D3


> The St. Michaels Waterspout
> 
> Letters say many lives were lost in the Town of Povoacao.
> 
> ...


----------

